# No comment!



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

From today's Kathimerini:[italics mine]

*Church land sale probed *
Prosecutors on Tuesday issued _charges against persons unknown _in connection to the sale of prime property belonging to the Church of Greece in the coastal suburb of Vouliagmeni, southern Athens.

The case involves a 4,000-square-meter plot that was sold to a local municipality employee and his mother in June 2009 for _the amount of 14 million euros_. Investigations have revealed that Stavros Politopoulos,_ a street cleaner for the Vouliagmeni Municipality_, and his mother, Panayiota Politopoulou, paid the Church the amount in checks and the _next day resold the property for 15.5 million euros _to three offshore companies. It appears that the firms countersigned the same checks used by Politopoulos to buy the land from the Church in order to make the purchase.

Archbishop Ieronymos has _denied any knowledge _of the sale, which was approved by the Holy Synod on April 2009, _when he was serving as president._


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

sneaky sneaky!


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

and the surprise here is what exactly????


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Here in Cyprus that sort of news is usually greated with the responce "aahhh this is cyprus"... it makes corruption ok! ;-)


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

It's staggering isn't it? 

At least they are making charges although it will probably be years before it comes to court and then they may not be able to prove anything.

Let's hope they can. The only way this is going to stop is if some high-profile people end up in jail with their lives ruined. I'm not optimistic though ...


----------



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

Cairokid said:


> It's staggering isn't it?
> 
> At least they are making charges although it will probably be years before it comes to court and then they may not be able to prove anything.
> 
> Let's hope they can. The only way this is going to stop is if some high-profile people end up in jail with their lives ruined. I'm not optimistic though ...


At least it's a start!
In a system where politicians are protected for LIFE [!!!] from prosecution for malfeasance, where the press is not free, and where the public shrugs off corruption as a fact of life, it's just such a hoot to see these things coming to light.

Nothing like having the "troika" standing over their shoulders and making them be accountable. Looks like "selling out" to the EU/IMF _does_ have an upside.

Love this: sales of camouflage swimming pool covers are reportedly booming since the tax people started Googling satellite images of posh areas to track tax evaders.


----------

